# Letter to anonimists



## FedericoM

*Dear Friends, passionate ANONIMO Timepieces owners,*

For the first time I am posting in a Forum totally dedicated to ANONIMO world
But I think that this time you, beloved Anonimists, deserve direct true informations:

1) ANONIMO Brand still exists and I am still behind it making sure that production will continue to be manufactured upon principles of Fiorentine Art of Watchmaking.
2) Operations and Structure are under a deep process of reorganisation in order to ensure a strong profitable future to the Brand
3) After Sale assistance is still working in every part of the world and please feel confident to give your watch to our organisation
4) We presented at Basel to distributors and journalist a beautiful new collection which has been really appreciated , you will soon see our new models on our web site www.anonimo.com
5) Firenze Orologi srl is the first step of the process of reorganisation : 
as ANONIMO SpA was Firenze Orologi is focused (even more) on the

values that made and make ANONIMO timepieces so appreciated

worldwide , especially about materials and case finishing .
Firenze Orologi is now in charge of ANONIMO distribution worlwide 
fully dedicate to limited editions and special service for all the passionate

Anonimist in the world.

Furthermore,
I really do want to thank you all for the loyalty and love you have given to the brand and I will of course even more for all the support you will continue to give us:

I have always thought about an Anonimist as somebody apart, somebody who knows that as he wears one of hour Timepiece is aware of being part of a special world , all the words you wrote are just confirming this statement.
Be optimistic!
Times are difficult but we are here

and thanks to your passion we will succed.

With Love
Federico Massacesi


----------



## Willith

Well, if this is truly a post from the man himself, then I'm glad to hear it straight from the horse's mouth. :-! Thank you for your post and for filling us in on what's happening with Anonimo. |>

Can a mod or admin run an IP check for us? :think:


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Cool... Federico's statement really brings faith to us ! Grazie Mille... ... We know u and the Anonimo Family are checking on us. ;-)


----------



## nick9mm

I'll be optimistic and hope that this forum will gain from involvement
by Anonimo and the AD's from around the world. 

I personally enjoy the friends made online by having this common 
interest between us. If we knew it all, it would be pretty boring.

Only good will come out of this in the long run. 

It's all in good time|>
nick9mmb-)


----------



## rsr911

I sent an email to Italy earlier this week, when all the news broke.
Mr. Massacesi responded to me personally. Anonimo I think will survive just fine. :-!

I felt very honored that he would respond to me. Thank you again.
Thank you for posting here and letting all of us know about Anonimo.
A class act indeed!!!


----------



## Firenze

Federico, 
thanks for your note and in bocca al lupo! We are looking forward to seeing the new collection in the metal.
Massi


----------



## EK0707

Thanks Mr Federico, thanks for posting this thread, finally we have a clearer picture of what's going on. 
Mr Federico I know times are bad, but don't worry, you are not alone, cos We as a Family of Anonimist will alway here supporting you.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## abouttime

Yes that post was from "THE MAN HIMSELF". We actaully spoke with him at length the other day and he said he was going to send out some communications.

I think we should all feel significantly more at ease with the comments made by Federico.


----------



## NWP627

Like the watches - a class act. Thank you Mr. Massacesi for taking the time to explain the situation to us, it is much appreciated.
N


----------



## siddhartha

Thanks so much for this!

I believe that in this economy, many, many companies are going through some sort of financial trouble, and it is nice to know Anonimo is on top of it, passionate about the company, and working on the company's future


----------



## aikiman44

Very impressive.:-!


----------



## Escapement1

Thank you for the direct information Mr. Massacesi. I feel priveleged to own your watches, as we all do.


----------



## Stark

*Bravo! Mr.Federico Massacesi. An important and gracious..*

step to relieve the fans of Anonimo.

Thank you.


----------



## AudiA3Driver

thank you for putting our concerns to rest. it means a great deal. :thanks


----------



## jcoat007

I know this will be taken the wrong way, so let me preface by saying that I love this brand. I own four and will own five by the end of next week. I want and hope they survive and there are many more models that I would like to add to my stable.

Having said that, I am not really clear on what this letter is really saying.

1)ANONIMO Brand still exists and I am still behind it making sure that production will continue to be manufactured upon principles of Fiorentine Art of Watchmaking. Principles??? Does that mean "made in china" but with the principles of Fiorentine Art???
2)Operations and Structure are under a deep process of reorganisation in order to ensure a strong profitable future to the Brand. This is the biggest statement in the letter and yet we have no idea what this means. 
3)After Sale assistance is still working in every part of the world and please feel confident to give your watch to our organisation. OK, so they found competent people to handle warranty and repair issues. 
4)We presented at Basel to distributors and journalist a beautiful new collection which has been really appreciated , you will soon see our new models on our web site www.anonimo.com No doubt, bringing on new models is important, but these have probably been in the works for some time. The R&D money has been spent, so they would be foolish not to try and capitalize on the money already invested. 
5) Firenze Orologi srl is the first step of the process of reorganisation : 
as ANONIMO SpA was Firenze Orologi is focused (even more) on the 
values that made and make ANONIMO timepieces so appreciated 
worldwide , especially about materials and case finishing .
Firenze Orologi is now in charge of ANONIMO distribution worlwide 
fully dedicate to limited editions and special service for all the passionate 
Anonimist in the world. Distribution is now handled centrally. This is a smart cost cutting measure, assuming the prior distributor was not adding any value, but adding to the cost. 

So as I stated previously, I love this brand and want it to succeed and thrive. I am also trying to be a realist. Everyone seems to feel so good about this letter, but I am not sure that it is really saying all that much.

p.s. - I purchased number five after all this stuff came out, so it did not alter my decision.


----------



## kimsoon

thank goodness....


----------



## gmacln

Pretty classy! Thank you for the letter.


----------



## scottw44

May you continue to thive and prosper.

Gin Don, and beyond!


----------



## EL_Chingon

gmacln said:


> Pretty classy! Thank you for the letter.


This calmed my nerves a bit.


----------



## Firenze

jcoat007
I feel for your questions and I hope we'll get answers. To me, if Anonimo, for some reasons, starts outsourcing to China it's their end. Their strength is in fact in home production of case and straps. Movements are imported. As for the second question, given that there is a procedure going on, I doubt we will be able to know more.


----------



## Firenze

I found another letter written by Federico in an Italian forum, the one who spread the news first. I posted it along with a google translation here

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=248714&page=3

FYI.


----------



## Ernie Romers

Frederico,

Gazie Mille! I have been looking for Anonimo all 5 days long while I attended Baselworld, but was unable to. I would have loved to have known your whereabouts and to meet you again. No worries though, I am glad to read you are still in business and I wish and hope Anonimo will be in business for many years to come.

Good luck and please keep me posted (you have my e-mail) and us here in the forum.

FYI, I will be in Italy for holidays in August and will visit Firenze for sure. If you want to meet, then please let me know.


----------



## davidtht

Please forgive my ignorance but what happen at Anonimo that prompted this posting for the man himself?


----------



## ckhouse80

Hi Federico Massacesi,

Are you the founder of Anonimo?



FedericoM said:


> *Dear Friends, passionate ANONIMO Timepieces owners,*
> 
> For the first time I am posting in a Forum totally dedicated to ANONIMO world
> But I think that this time you, beloved Anonimists, deserve direct true informations:
> 
> 1)ANONIMO Brand still exists and I am still behind it making sure that production will continue to be manufactured upon principles of Fiorentine Art of Watchmaking.
> 2)Operations and Structure are under a deep process of reorganisation in order to ensure a strong profitable future to the Brand
> 3)After Sale assistance is still working in every part of the world and please feel confident to give your watch to our organisation
> 4)We presented at Basel to distributors and journalist a beautiful new collection which has been really appreciated , you will soon see our new models on our web site www.anonimo.com
> 5) Firenze Orologi srl is the first step of the process of reorganisation :
> as ANONIMO SpA was Firenze Orologi is focused (even more) on the
> 
> values that made and make ANONIMO timepieces so appreciated
> 
> worldwide , especially about materials and case finishing .
> Firenze Orologi is now in charge of ANONIMO distribution worlwide
> fully dedicate to limited editions and special service for all the passionate
> 
> Anonimist in the world.
> 
> Furthermore,
> I really do want to thank you all for the loyalty and love you have given to the brand and I will of course even more for all the support you will continue to give us:
> 
> I have always thought about an Anonimist as somebody apart, somebody who knows that as he wears one of hour Timepiece is aware of being part of a special world , all the words you wrote are just confirming this statement.
> Be optimistic!
> Times are difficult but we are here
> 
> and thanks to your passion we will succed.
> 
> With Love
> Federico Massacesi


----------



## rolandas

Well i think that this is very hopeful message to all of anonimo fans out there, hopefully some new design watches will be worth the buy as Poluce, Firenze dual time and Profesionale line is.
Looking forward for improved advertisment campaing also. We need atleast one infomercial in US 
Thanks


----------



## nelsondevicenci

rolandas said:


> well i think that this is very hopeful message to all of anonimo fans out there, hopefully some new design watches will be worth the buy as poluce, firenze dual time and profesionale line is.
> Looking forward for improved advertisment campaing also. We need atleast one infomercial in us
> thanks


+1


----------



## mondrayuk

FedericoM said:


> *Dear Friends, passionate ANONIMO Timepieces owners,*
> 
> For the first time I am posting in a Forum totally dedicated to ANONIMO world
> But I think that this time you, beloved Anonimists, deserve direct true informations:
> 
> 1) ANONIMO Brand still exists and I am still behind it making sure that production will continue to be manufactured upon principles of Fiorentine Art of Watchmaking.
> 2) Operations and Structure are under a deep process of reorganisation in order to ensure a strong profitable future to the Brand
> 3) After Sale assistance is still working in every part of the world and please feel confident to give your watch to our organisation
> 4) We presented at Basel to distributors and journalist a beautiful new collection which has been really appreciated , you will soon see our new models on our web site www.anonimo.com
> 5) Firenze Orologi srl is the first step of the process of reorganisation :
> as ANONIMO SpA was Firenze Orologi is focused (even more) on the
> 
> values that made and make ANONIMO timepieces so appreciated
> 
> worldwide , especially about materials and case finishing .
> Firenze Orologi is now in charge of ANONIMO distribution worlwide
> fully dedicate to limited editions and special service for all the passionate
> 
> Anonimist in the world.
> 
> Furthermore,
> I really do want to thank you all for the loyalty and love you have given to the brand and I will of course even more for all the support you will continue to give us:
> 
> I have always thought about an Anonimist as somebody apart, somebody who knows that as he wears one of hour Timepiece is aware of being part of a special world , all the words you wrote are just confirming this statement.
> Be optimistic!
> Times are difficult but we are here
> 
> and thanks to your passion we will succed.
> 
> With Love
> Federico Massacesi


Caro Federico,

La ringrazio molto per la sua pubblicazione su Watchuseek. Sono un nuovo Anonimist aver comprato un prototipo Wayfarer II e la Crono Militare. Sono stato un collezionista di orologi per 35 anni. Io ti voglio bene e continuo successo. Spero che non si muovono nello stesso regno come Panerai per essere acquistata da conglomerato grandi corporation watch che aggiunge hype inutile, come pure i prezzi crescere dei modelli orologio prodotto, giustificata dal riding sull'onda di una storia di un orologio house. Si prega di continuare ad essere fedele a te stesso, gli orologi si produce e onesto per i vostri clienti fedeli. Noi non mente i nostri orologi in aumento in valore, nonché popolarità finché il prodotto è genuino e vero per la orologiaio watch appassionato conoscitore di continuare ad apprezzare.

Che Dio benedica Anonimo e tutti coloro che darvi il loro sostegno.

Suo devotissimo

Dear Federico,

Thank you very much for your posting on Watchuseek. I am a new Anonimist having bought a Wayfarer II prototype and a Militare Crono. I have been a watch collector for 35 years. I wish you well and continued success. I hope you do not move into the same realm as Panerai by being bought out by large watch corporation conglomerate that adds unnecessary hype as well as increase prices of watch models produced, justified by riding on the wave of a history of a watch house. Please continue to be true to yourself, the watches you produce and honest to your loyal customers. We do not mind our watches increasing in value as well as popularity as long as the product remains genuine and true for the watch connoisseur enthusiast horologist to continue to appreciate.

May God bless Anonimo and all those who are give you their support.

Yours very truly,

Raymond Bramzel

Raymond Bramzel


----------



## kimsoon

|>|>|>!


----------



## mondrayuk

Caro Federico,

La ringrazio molto per la sua pubblicazione su Watchuseek. Sono un nuovo Anonimist aver comprato un prototipo Wayfarer II e la Crono Militare. Sono stato un collezionista di orologi per 35 anni. Io ti voglio bene e continuo successo. Spero che non si muovono nello stesso regno come Panerai per essere acquistata da conglomerato grandi corporation watch che aggiunge hype inutile, come pure i prezzi crescere dei modelli orologio prodotto, giustificata dal riding sull'onda di una storia di un orologio house. Si prega di continuare ad essere fedele a te stesso, gli orologi si produce e onesto per i vostri clienti fedeli. Noi non mente i nostri orologi in aumento in valore, nonché popolarità finché il prodotto è genuino e vero per la orologiaio watch appassionato conoscitore di continuare ad apprezzare.

Che Dio benedica Anonimo e tutti coloro che darvi il loro sostegno.

Suo devotissimo

Dear Federico,

Thank you very much for your posting on Watchuseek. I am a new Anonimist having bought a Wayfarer II prototype and a Militare Crono. I have been a watch collector for 35 years. I wish you well and continued success. I hope you do not move into the same realm as Panerai by being bought out by large watch corporation conglomerate that adds unnecessary hype as well as increase prices of watch models produced, justified by riding on the wave of a history of a watch house. Please continue to be true to yourself, the watches you produce and honest to your loyal customers. We do not mind our watches increasing in value as well as popularity as long as the product remains genuine and true for the watch connoisseur enthusiast horologist to continue to appreciate.

May God bless Anonimo and all those who are give you their support.

Yours very truly,

Raymond Bramzel


----------

